# ScreenSaver and Decal matching?



## JMody (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anyone gotten a custom decal made and used a screen saver to match and make it look like a flawless transition across their Kindle?
I just ordered a skin from Decal Girl but I am thinking of trying to make my own and cutting out the center part where the screen is so I can use it as the screen saver.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I did this just last week.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I did this just last week.


I like that....how do you do it?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am posting from my iPhone or I would give you the link. But check out the custom screensavers thread. 
Pidgeon, you must get a lot of pleasure from your pretty kindle!  It looks lovely especially with your sleeve.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a copy of the original .jpg (from cagnes who designed the skin), then I cropped it down to the 600x800 size and just sort of eyeballed where the breaks were on the skin. Then I changed the cropped image to grayscale and put it on my Kindle with the screensaver hack. This is the only picture file I have in the hack folder, so it is the only screensaver that pops up now.

I am quite pleased with how the skin, screensaver and sleeve all came together. It's like having an all new Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I need to have cagnes send me the file for mine so I can make a screensaver to match. I really like yours Verena.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You can get a decent image by clicking the artist's name near the top left of the page when viewing a specific skin:










That will open up a page showing designs by that artist. Click on the design you want, and that should open another page, which will include a smallish image of the design on the right side. Click on that image, and a larger one will open up in the middle of the page:










You cannot directly save that image via mouse clicks, but if you do a print screen to the clipboard, (*Ctrl-PrtSc* or *Alt-PrtSc* on most computers, or in my case on my notebook: *Fn-PrtSc*). You can then open up Paint (this is assuming Windows), and then in the Paint program use Ctrl-V to insert the screen capture into it. I then save it as a PNG file, which I then edit with the GIMP to convert to gray-scale, select the desired area, crop it, and resize to 600x800.


----------



## mrmeany (Feb 1, 2010)

*Took a few minute while watching olympics and whipped this up. Took about 5 minutes from start to finish. Thanks for the heads up on how to get the rest of the picture. I love the look.
*


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> You cannot directly save that image via mouse clicks, but if you do a print screen to the clipboard, (*Ctrl-PrtSc* or *Alt-PrtSc* on most computers, or in my case on my notebook: *Fn-PrtSc*). You can then open up Paint (this is assuming Windows), and then in the Paint program use Ctrl-V to insert the screen capture into it. I then save it as a PNG file, which I then edit with the GIMP to convert to gray-scale, select the desired area, crop it, and resize to 600x800.


You can bypass the screenshot method by right-clicking on the small image on the right, and choosing to copy link location. Then paste it in your browser's location bar and it should take you to the actual image on a page by itself where you can right-click and save as.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> You can bypass the screenshot method by right-clicking on the small image on the right, and choosing to copy link location. Then paste it in your browser's location bar and it should take you to the actual image on a page by itself where you can right-click and save as.


Nice catch.


----------



## mrmeany (Feb 1, 2010)

Doh, and I felt smart lifting it out of source code. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

That looks so great! I wish I could find one for my pink tranquility skin (I searched here but only found a really fuzzy-looking one).


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

karisaf said:


> That looks so great! I wish I could find one for my pink tranquility skin (I searched here but only found a really fuzzy-looking one).


You now have two to choose from in the other screensaver thread where you made a request. =)


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, I just saw that - thank you SO much! You guys are great


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder why decalgirl doesn't send them for the K2 now that there's a screensaver hack?  You got them for the K1.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I wonder why decalgirl doesn't send them for the K2 now that there's a screensaver hack? You got them for the K1.


Decalgirl wont because as you say, you have to hack the kindle to use them and they cant be seen to support hacking a device.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for this information, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I was just trying to figure out how to do this. My Tweet Dark Skin will be coming in a few days and I had the idea to click on the image provided in the artists' gallery, but to no avail. it doesn't have the whole image, only the half that's on the back side when I (obviously) need the image for the front to make a screensaver. gggrrrr.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

tashab said:


> I was just trying to figure out how to do this. My Tweet Dark Skin will be coming in a few days and I had the idea to click on the image provided in the artists' gallery, but to no avail. it doesn't have the whole image, only the half that's on the back side when I (obviously) need the image for the front to make a screensaver. gggrrrr.


Best I could come up with (not so hot, I know):


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I actually managed to figure it out on my own. I ordered an iPhone skin in Tweet light, and they sent me a wallpaper for that, so after messing around with it in paint shop pro for around an hour, I came up with this:










I should probably flip the colors to make it totally match, but I like it like this for now.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

tashab said:


> ...
> 
> I should probably flip the colors to make it totally match, but I like it like this for now.


Give it a separate name and put them both on there, and you'll have some variety.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I have 2 versions (one with a birdie and one without) but it felt like it took me forever the first day so I didn't want to mess with it anymore lol.


----------

